# South Texas Paramedic Schools



## White Cloud (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi guys (wow, nifty auto search feature when typing in a new title). 

I've been lurking here for a good five or six months, before and during my EMT-Basic class here in Texas.

I am about finished with class and looking ahead to Paramedic next year.

I have been reading, as well as listening to medic-based podcasts and one thing I am running into is the mentality of "EMT Mills".

I will admit that the program I enrolled in seems like it may have been on the low end when it comes to the best education. I'm not willing to reveal, publicly, what program it is, but if you ask me privately to help answer my question, I'll be glad to talk about it.

In any case, this same program is supposed to be offering a new paramedic course starting next year and, of course, I was invited to come back and continue my education.

However, I really want to get the best education out there, especially when it comes to paramedic training.

*So my main questions are:

1. Does anyone know of any accredited paramedic programs, preferably an associates degree, here in the Rio Grande Valley. (I know that University of Texas - Brownsville has one. South Texas College has an associates program but I am not sure if it is accredited or not so any information on that would be helpful)

2. Does the fact that I took this EMT-Basic program mean that if I want to enter an accredited degree program that I will have to retake the basic curriculum that I have already studied?*

I'm not sure how my education compared to other EMT programs out there but I feel confident in what I have learned so far. Basic really isn't that difficult to me, nor others I think. But I want ace my knowledge when it comes to expanding my education.

Thanks


----------



## White Cloud (Oct 2, 2010)

I think I may have found my answer here: http://www.caahep.org/Find-An-Accredited-Program/


----------

